

Show HN: httpng - Design iOS interfaces in HTML, export elements to PNG. - benbjohnson
https://github.com/benbjohnson/httpng

======
benbjohnson
After seeing PaintCode on the HN front page I decided to do the opposite: let
developers design in code and export to PNG. It makes interface design as
flexible as HTML but allows for use in native apps.

